# 2007 Toyota Yarris 113.5k for sale less than 10k uber miles!



## LastGenerationHumanDriver (Oct 18, 2014)

Black in color, Yarris 4d sedan model S, basic options trim. Floor mats in good condition. Automatic Transmition shifts smooth. Title in hand, no hassle. Plates are good for another 6 months.

3rd owner, about 10k Uber Miles, mostly SF and East Bay. probably 50/50 highway vs city. Yes, some hard breaking, of course, as one would expect with SF hills, but Changed breaks near the beginning of it being placed in service (July / August). Bought car near 100k miles and unsure if recommended timing belt repair has been done yet, I own the timing belt, but inspected it and it looked clean and pliable, so I have been holding off.

For the time that I have owned the car it has had fully synthetic oil changed 3x (overkill), tire rotation every 8k miles (I would estimate that tires have 30-40% of useful lifespan left).

No known cosmetic problems or mechanical problems. Suspension seems fine, etc.
Occasionally the speedometer will fail to backlight at night, there is no other disfunction that I can see. I have tried replacing the fuse. I suspect a lose wire or connection somewhere behind the panel, and it is a tiny enough problem that I solved it with a small LED reading light attached near there.

Custom car mount holds iphone 4 and 5 or (included optionally, see below iPad 1/2 separately) in vent or to the lower right of console
Kevlar rear seat covers significant improve customer experience (I get a lot of comments about how nice this car is, and it is not an expensive car).

Some minor peeling /dings to the bumper, super minor body scratches - it passed user's inspection, but for those of you who care about such things, full disclosure.

Was the owner only since 99k miles or so, a decent number of the miles are typical highway miles (camping trips) and not uber.

Includes Automatic ODBD2 Reader to help you save gas and communicate with engine (pretty cool!) [$100 value new].

I will also offer unlimited email advise on maximizing your profitability with Uber. I have other opportunities available to me now that are better, and some drivers are having a rough time, but I still believe that this can be a great opportunity for people willing to drive the right areas at the right times, and I would be happy to dump my knowledge of those places and times specifically and in detail.

Or use it as a commuter car, or for some other sharing economy gig - the bottom line is I don't need it anymore, because I am done with Uber.

Will include iPad 2 and mount for rear seat for an additional cost (also have a custom mount that fits iPad 1/2 in the front, but no iPads included). extra $500 for both mounts and an one iPad 2.

Good condition vehicle, no risk that Uber won't approve it since it is an approved vehicle now, $7500 or BRO. Would consider scooters or small motorcycles in partial trade, or possibly high end music equipment (certain analogue synths and keyboards)

If you can figure out how to get uber to permit the sale or switch, will also sell my 4.83 driver account at the 20% commission structure (though I am making this offer contingent upon their being a terms compliant way to do so, which there may not be). PM me to discuss any of this.

Car is garaged in Oakland.


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver (Oct 18, 2014)

LastGenerationHumanDriver said:


> Black in color, Yarris 4d sedan model S, basic options trim. Floor mats in good condition. Automatic Transmition shifts smooth. Title in hand, no hassle. Plates are good for another 6 months.
> 
> 3rd owner, about 10k Uber Miles, mostly SF and East Bay. probably 50/50 highway vs city. Yes, some hard breaking, of course, as one would expect with SF hills, but Changed breaks near the beginning of it being placed in service (July / August). Bought car near 100k miles and unsure if recommended timing belt repair has been done yet, I own the timing belt, but inspected it and it looked clean and pliable, so I have been holding off.
> 
> ...


Oh, and if you have some but not all of he cash, and want the car, I am not going to offer you any shady financing promotions, but I used to be a financial advisor, and I would happily take a look at your credit score and see what products might be available to help with this purchase from a local credit union or other lender, or if you are able to leave some kind of collateral equal or greater to the value of the car, I would be open to financing it myself. PM me if you need info about any of that as well.


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

do you still have the car ? I'm also In Oakland.


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

curious to know why you quit Uber..if you don't mind sharing/..


----------

